# I actually got out of the office to do something today...



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually had to do sitework today...lol


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

But how do we know you _*actually*_ operated that shovel?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

griz said:


> But how do we know you _*actually*_ operated that shovel?:whistling:laughing:


I think he was calling the picture taking "sitework". His hands are probably way to tender to use a shovel.:laughing:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran the saw and swung the sledge a few times lol


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, that took about a half an hour, what'd you do with the rest of the day?


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

dayexco said:


> well, that took about a half an hour, what'd you do with the rest of the day?


I'm not telling:whistling :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

If you look real close.... It looks like that left hand cut went into the building..... But hey who's looking closely...


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

it didn't...not sure what that is...I will be there tomorrow so I will have to investigate, but I know I didn't cut into the building...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That doesn't look like fun.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I look at it again and it looks like when you drop the concrete down and scraped the building and not cut it.


So good job


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Its good to get out and do something, aint it? Although generally if Im doing that kind of chit myself anymore im very behind schedule or under bid something :whistling


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Sure is a lot of rust on your shovel.....


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> I look at it again and it looks like when you drop the concrete down and scraped the building and not cut it.
> 
> 
> So good job


Yep just a scrape, we touched that up.:thumbsup:



Jaws said:


> Its good to get out and do something, aint it? Although generally if Im doing that kind of chit myself anymore im very behind schedule or under bid something :whistling


We are swamped right now, and they needed that done asap, so a plus for me, they paid dearly for it:thumbsup:



Sar-Con said:


> Sure is a lot of rust on your shovel.....


That's not rust. That's just good ole Alabama red dirt...someone once told me the dirt here is red from all of the yankee blood that was shed here during the civil war...sounds legit :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sar-Con said:


> Sure is a lot of rust on your shovel.....


I busted one of the sewer authority guys yesterday who came to do a sewer inspection. He has his shovels standing vertical in his truck. I said, how come the stickers are still on your shovels ? He laughed, and said that he just bought it. I said, yeah right :laughing:


----------

